# New Video - Open Country Callin'



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Just got the latest video uploaded! Ryan Hannah and I went up North of Seligman and broke in a few new calls. We ended up calling in 7 and taking 5 but here are the first two stands of the trip. I love watching them work their way in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video guys, Thanks for posting it for us to see.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, congrats. and thanks.


----------



## DirtyBird (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Coyuck... I just found this site but I found your YouTube channel a while ago. (your videos are what got me all hyped up about coyote hunting this is the reason I'm on this site in the first place!) I've seen a lot of new guys on this site that have no clue what they are doing out there and they are mainly here for help or pointers. (including myself) I was wondering if you were thinking about doing a little Yote Hunting 101/TIPS video??


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good video, thanks for posting.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

DirtyBird said:


> Hey Coyuck... I just found this site but I found your YouTube channel a while ago. (your videos are what got me all hyped up about coyote hunting this is the reason I'm on this site in the first place!) I've seen a lot of new guys on this site that have no clue what they are doing out there and they are mainly here for help or pointers. (including myself) I was wondering if you were thinking about doing a little Yote Hunting 101/TIPS video??


Thanks DirtyBird, I really appreciate the compliments! We try to incorporate a few tips into our videos but with any luck we'll be putting a DVD together at the end of the season with a bunch of tips, tricks, and predator hunting.


----------

